# Score this



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

0 or -1


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Photo is too small to look at the line up close (to see if it broke the line)


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Photo is too small to look at the line up close (to see if it broke the line)


I know the pic is poor. I'll try to get a larger one.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

This may be way too big..


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Good shootin' no matter what the damn score is.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Good shootin' no matter what the damn score is.


Thanks, Charlie! I'll post the whole target, it got me 6th place in the State, even scored like it was.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is really hard to tell what the score is...


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

*Sorry Charlie, I for got about this &#8230;here it is.*
***********************************
***********************************
***********************************


----------

